# Wanna Chat w/ WWE Fans (Haters I know not a real sport)



## jls410 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok first let me say I am very new to this site, and I love it! Lots of fellow SA "sufferers" who can relate to what I'm going through. Now let me see if I can be greedy and look for the icing on the cake, lol. Any WWE fans on this site? If so reply to this post or PM me. Love to talk all things wrestling. Hit me up!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I watch WWE, but I really T.N.A. and Love R.O.H.

my favorite WWE wrestler's are

Undertaker 
CM Punk 
Daniel Bryan
Kofi Kingston
Rob Van Dam 

Favorite T.N.A. wrestler's

A.J. Styles
Gail Kim
Chris Sabin
Manik

Favorite R.O.H. wrestler's

Kevin Steen
Alex Shelley
Briscoe Brothers
Matt Hardy


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i wish it was like it used to be  .... i can't get into it now


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

jealousisjelly said:


> i wish it was like it used to be  .... i can't get into it now


:roll


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am in luck, my local NBC has started showing R.O.H. on late night. 

I wish WWE would get over themselves as far as the top guy goes. I mean John Cena has been on top for years and years. The only reason he isn't champion is because he is injured. Guys like Kofi Kingston and some other mid carders are extremely talented and great wrestlers. Plus Kofi is extremely over with the fans.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

jealousisjelly said:


> i wish it was like it used to be  .... i can't get into it now


I stopped watching at the end of the attitude era

Sometimes I still watch those days 

Best of all time survivor series 1998


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> I stopped watching at the end of the attitude era
> 
> Sometimes I still watch those days
> 
> Best of all time survivor series 1998


same with me I loved it back in the day



Rixy said:


> :roll


What's your problem


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

jealousisjelly said:


> What's your problem


No real problem, I just feel that the Attitude Era is the most overrated aspect of professional wrestling.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I still watch the WWE between January to April. Mostly for the Royal Rumble and Backlash(now Extremely Rules) because I know both PPV events will be great. I still watch WrestleMania but a lot of times, it's a miss more than a hit. No Way Out/Elimination Chamber is also good.

SummerSlam is pretty good too in August.

My problem with the WWE is that I used to watch it regularly as a kid that now I can already predict what's gonna happen. They just recycle the same material over and over again majority of the time. So basically Raw becomes repetitive and the only things worth watching anymore are the PPV matches, which are longer and better.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Rixy said:


> No real problem, I just feel that the Attitude Era is the most overrated aspect of professional wrestling.


Was the height

Can still remember corporate rock


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Rixy said:


> No real problem, I just feel that the Attitude Era is the most overrated aspect of professional wrestling.


what?! u deserve a stone cold stunner for that comment


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

It was fun but it still doesn't deserve THAT much reverence. Wrestling just happened to be in the zeitgeist at the time but that doesn't mean that it was infallible: titles were hotshotted and winning the championship seemed trivial, two out of the three Wrestlemania's held in that time were awful, objectification of women, The Rock (while very fun) is still pretty damn overrated, the McMahon character far overstayed his welcome and should have been ousted at Wrestlemania 15, Kane lost steam pretty quickly in 1999, overabundance of stables, overabundance of pay per views, overabundance of GOD DAMN RUN INS. The in ring quality wasn't that great either until 2000 when you had guys like Angle, Benoit and Jericho becoming prominent. 

A lot of the attitude era was about sleazy skits and shocking people - hardcore wrestling up the wazoo, Undertaker crucifying Stephanie, Sable stripping etc. I'm not saying the Era was bad because it wasn't. There's a difference between being good and being the almighty wrestling incarnation of Jesus Christ's golden toilet seat. The Attitude Era itself is fine but it's done. Finished. Gone. Get over it. My problem is more with people who scream "NOT LIKE THE OLD DAYS" which is more childish than kids screaming for John Cena. I just want one wrestling thread that doesn't dissolve into romanticizing a time that doesn't even fairly represent the genre. It just happened to strike lightning with society having a raging hard on for anti establishment. ECW was doing that beforehand anyway, they just didn't have the global exposure. 

Damn, I wanted to get that off my chest for a long time.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

jealousisjelly said:


> what?! u deserve a stone cold stunner for that comment


Shane o mac


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> Shane o mac


lets team up an hit him with a dudley death drop


----------



## jls410 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ckg,

Im a Kofi fan too, they need to put him in a storyline thought to add some dimension to his character, I love Kofi. Im more a fan of his style than say matt morgan, chris masters or any other plodding big men.....



Ckg2011 said:


> I am in luck, my local NBC has started showing R.O.H. on late night.
> 
> I wish WWE would get over themselves as far as the top guy goes. I mean John Cena has been on top for years and years. The only reason he isn't champion is because he is injured. Guys like Kofi Kingston and some other mid carders are extremely talented and great wrestlers. Plus Kofi is extremely over with the fans.


----------



## jls410 (Sep 13, 2013)

Well Rixy even if I don't agree with your point; it was a well written argument about prowrestling and that's what I hoped for when I started this thread. I could see the merit in most of you said even if I never get tired of Vinnie Mac. But to call the Rock overrated? Wow. Agree to disagree, I suppose. Excellent in ring work promos that were out of this world and held the crowd in his hand like putty.



Rixy said:


> It was fun but it still doesn't deserve THAT much reverence. Wrestling just happened to be in the zeitgeist at the time but that doesn't mean that it was infallible: titles were hotshotted and winning the championship seemed trivial, two out of the three Wrestlemania's held in that time were awful, objectification of women, The Rock (while very fun) is still pretty damn overrated, the McMahon character far overstayed his welcome and should have been ousted at Wrestlemania 15, Kane lost steam pretty quickly in 1999, overabundance of stables, overabundance of pay per views, overabundance of GOD DAMN RUN INS. The in ring quality wasn't that great either until 2000 when you had guys like Angle, Benoit and Jericho becoming prominent.
> 
> A lot of the attitude era was about sleazy skits and shocking people - hardcore wrestling up the wazoo, Undertaker crucifying Stephanie, Sable stripping etc. I'm not saying the Era was bad because it wasn't. There's a difference between being good and being the almighty wrestling incarnation of Jesus Christ's golden toilet seat. The Attitude Era itself is fine but it's done. Finished. Gone. Get over it. My problem is more with people who scream "NOT LIKE THE OLD DAYS" which is more childish than kids screaming for John Cena. I just want one wrestling thread that doesn't dissolve into romanticizing a time that doesn't even fairly represent the genre. It just happened to strike lightning with society having a raging hard on for anti establishment. ECW was doing that beforehand anyway, they just didn't have the global exposure.
> 
> Damn, I wanted to get that off my chest for a long time.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> Was the height
> 
> Can still remember corporate rock


As awesome as Corporate Rock was, Hollywood Rock was even better and he didn't even held any titles during that time. He single-handled carried all of his feuds during 2003; feuds that included Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin and Goldberg. How many wrestlers can claim that?

For those who remember watching Corporate Rock live, he wasn't actually taken seriously as the WWE champ until his ongoing feud with Mankind got really hot in January 1999. At the same time, WWF's competition WCW, didn't take Mankind seriously as a WWE champion either. It was a very rare moment in WWE history where two questionable soon-to-be main event stars put one another over to be true legit main eventers. Usually the older/established stars put the new fan favorite over. Iron Sheik and Andre put a younger, hot Hulk Hogan over in the 80's. Hogan put red hot Ultimate Warrior over in 1990. Flair did it for Bret Hart in '92. Shawn Michaels had no choice but to lay down for Austin in 1998.

Rock-Mankind feud was really something special in pro wrestling history. Rock worked the mic and promos, made their story more entertaining. Mankind made the Rock look good(like a real champion) in the ring.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

jls410 said:


> Well Rixy even if I don't agree with your point; it was a well written argument about prowrestling and that's what I hoped for when I started this thread. I could see the merit in most of you said even if I never get tired of Vinnie Mac. But to call the Rock overrated? Wow. Agree to disagree, I suppose. Excellent in ring work promos that were out of this world and held the crowd in his hand like putty.


Ah, I'll admit I was getting a bit OTT - The Rock has my deep respect. He seems like a great guy out of the ring and I agree with Foe about Hollywood Rock just being amazing. But I can't help but feel he's a tad overrated still :um It's not disputing his skill as a talker but just questioning the idea of him being the greatest. While he would cut some damn good promos, a lot of the times he just spouted attempts at catchphrases and something relating to candy asses. It only really became apparent in his current run to be honest. "Fruity pebbles", "Boots 2 Asses", "Kung pow chicken whatever" were just...not funny. That Rock concert last year was just awful, and this is coming from a guy who considers the first Rock concert to be one of the funniest promos ever.

In fact, let's indulge in some fine promos:






I know everyone loves the Attitude Era but late '02 early '03 don't get enough love in my opinion.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Besides his Feb 2011 return promo and the video promo with Little Rappin' Cena, the Rock's 2011-13 comeback was a failure in my opinion. I'm a huge fan but was def disappointed with the Rock-Cena feud. I think the reason why it failed was because Rock took on a more serious gimmick. He seemed too angry in his promos.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

I like the heal Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

jealousisjelly said:


> Zeeshan said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped watching at the end of the attitude era
> ...


Oh, man.

Is the "Attitude Era" considered "_back in the day_" now? Yikes -- I guess in my case, then, it's "_back in the early morning or previous evening_" ~ 'cause I'm looking at 1987-1992 as the golden standard.

I really enjoyed the Attitude Era too (stopped actively watching in 2001), but my favourite memories are from those years preceding it.

As for the more current programming, any time I've checked it out, it's looked OK to me, but I wouldn't be able to keep up the time commitment to really follow it. (No clue who's who or what's going on, although it's nice to see some familiar faces still around.)


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Oh, man.
> 
> Is the "Attitude Era" considered "_back in the day_" now? Yikes


yah its back in the day for me im 23 i watched it when i was in elementary school!!

i still remember a lil bit before that


----------



## jimkon1479 (Sep 23, 2011)

foe said:


> For those who remember watching Corporate Rock live, he wasn't actually taken seriously as the WWE champ until his ongoing feud with Mankind got really hot in January 1999. At the same time, WWF's competition WCW, didn't take Mankind seriously as a WWE champion either. It was a very rare moment in WWE history where two questionable soon-to-be main event stars put one another over to be true legit main eventers.


That's the main reason I marked out for JBL vs. Eddie Guerrero. Sometimes it's nice to see two new guys on the scene to mix it up.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Oh, man.
> 
> Is the "Attitude Era" considered "_back in the day_" now? Yikes -- I guess in my case, then, it's "_back in the early morning or previous evening_" ~ 'cause I'm looking at 1987-1992 as the golden standard.
> 
> ...


Austin vs rock at wrestle mania 2001 was the biggest buildup I remember

Prob the end of wrestling for me. Two biggest faces in the history of wrestling going head to head


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

arnie said:


>


I don't get it! dancing? why?


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

That was hilarious.

That face slide was awesome lol


----------



## jls410 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Silent Image*

Hey, Silent Image, I see that you commented on the video, have you ever seen Osirian Portal at any indy events, neat act...think they disbanded due to one of them being injured. I agree....hilarious


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Nah, I haven't been to any Indy events

I have been to a free outdoor event that definitely stirs my interest in trying to get to a show at some point.


----------



## Redsfan2468 (Oct 20, 2013)

jls410 said:


> Ok first let me say I am very new to this site, and I love it! Lots of fellow SA "sufferers" who can relate to what I'm going through. Now let me see if I can be greedy and look for the icing on the cake, lol. Any WWE fans on this site? If so reply to this post or PM me. Love to talk all things wrestling. Hit me up!


Hey, what do you think of the current angle they have going with Kane? Him unmasking himself and all that and joining HHH in the reign of terror they have going, and the Big Show and Orton fued as well. It is also good to see something new with CM Punk and Daniel Bryan fueding with the Wyatt crew also.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I know you didn't ask me but I like talking out of my ***.



Redsfan2468 said:


> Hey, what do you think of the current angle they have going with Kane? Him unmasking himself and all that and joining HHH in the reign of terror they have going, and the Big Show and Orton fued as well. It is also good to see something new with CM Punk and Daniel Bryan fueding with the Wyatt crew also.


I like the idea of them trying to do something different with Kane. Having been known for his political knowledge and generally being a highly intelligent guy, they might let him show a completely new persona.

Personally I'd like to see someone else go for the title other than Big Show. Although I'm struggling to remember if Show and Orton have ever actually feuded, which might be surprising considering their tenure. I'd have gone with Ziggler but eh, maybe we'll get a decent match. Show's matches with Sheamus were surprisingly good so let's see what happens.

The Wyatts feuding with Punk/Bryan is a great idea, as it further emphasizes the Wyatts as a dangerous force and can hopefully plant the seeds for that rumoured Punk and Bryan match at Mania. Not to mention the promos that we can get out of Punk and Bray, oh my.


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

1998-2001= best years of wwf!


----------

